# [OFFICIAL] 2009 MLB Regular Season/Playoffs/World Series Discussion Thread



## The Legend

This is our OFFICIAL discussion thread for ALL things Major League Baseball! Regular season, playoffs, World Series, etc. Discuss ANYTHING that comes to mind regarding MLB!

Should be an epic season, as well as post-season!

HERE WE GO!


----------



## The Legend

Phillies will repeat as champs!!!!!


----------



## zooyork

The Legend said:


> Phillies will repeat as champs!!!!!


i 2nd that


----------



## D.P.

Yanks, A's, and Cubs are going to be big this year. I also think the Angels and Cardinals will do a lot better than people think.


----------



## Steph05050

phillys wont win again......no way


also braves were awesome last night...gonna be a good year


----------



## Terry77

Blue Jays 1st :thumb02: Burnett pitched a good game today, so expect his next start to be shit, followed by an injury


----------



## D.P.

Haha, good one^^

I was surprised at how well he pitched. Especially with how their pitching has looked the last couple of games. Hopefully he can continue to pitch good and stay healthy.


----------



## Terry77

Yankees rotation is a gas can waiting to happen. While the Giants seems really underlooked, if these guys can get some pop the division could be there's.


----------



## JuggNuttz

White Sox won 3 in a row now, bats commin alive a lil, Pitching looking real solid, kids lookin good.... mmmmm this could be a fun year!


side note i was at the Sox-Twins game saturday, saw an 8-0 win and got completly wasted in the meantime. good day!


----------



## truebluefan

Any cardinal fans? We are off to a 6-2 start! Pitching is doing well early in the season. Pulols is on a tear!


----------



## D.P.

The Cardinals are going to win it this season, I can feel it.


----------



## D.P.

Wow, Manny just got suspended for 50 games for using steroids.


----------



## JuggNuttz

should we really be suprised anymore by any names that test posotive?


my white sox sucking ass though..... ****!!!!


----------



## D.P.

I honestly feel like anybody could have been on steroids now.


----------



## Bradysupafan

The integrity of baseball is ruined today by players cheating. I wish baseball was more pure like in the old days when there was only racial segregation.


----------



## D.P.

I can already tell, it's going to be a long season.


----------



## NikosCC

Phillies Making it BAck to Back.. WOOO


----------



## D.P.

This is the Yankee's year. They're taking it all! :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC

D.P. said:


> This is the Yankee's year. They're taking it all! :thumb02:


We will see haha


----------



## D.P.

NikosCC said:


> We will see haha


Lol yup. Either way, i'm sure a world series between the yanks and phils would be awesome.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

havnt followed baseball in awhile but i do know the Houston Astros owner is the worst one in the league.


----------



## NikosCC

WOW hahha Phillies will Defend our Title and we will be back to back Champs hahahaha GO PHILLS!!!!!!!


----------



## D.P.

Let's go yankeees!!! :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca

D.P. said:


> Let's go yankeees!!! :thumb02:


----------



## D.P.

Wooooot!!! Yankees going to the WS Phillies are going down!!! :thumb02:


----------



## D.P.

The yankees are champs baby!! Woooot!!! :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith

D.P. said:


> The yankees are champs baby!! Woooot!!! :thumb02::thumb02:


HELLS YEAH!! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I demand another MLB Thread be stickied!!! It's almost time! :thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith

Working on it now!

Closed this one to make the new one!


----------

